# Ordered a New Cage



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

We ordered the Critter Nation Double Unit last night. It should be here in 3-5 days! We are excited to see how Fawn and Greta like it. 

Any suggestions on set up? Toys inside? Etc?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You will need 2 people and a rubber mallet to assemble it... At least the mallet is very handy to bang parts into place. Also be warned... It is HEAVY. 

I use lots of hammocks and climbing ropes in mine, along with 1 silent spinner wheel per section. If your rats are used to a much smaller cage, you might want to start them off just in one section of the CN (i.e. use the bottom pan in the top unit so that they do not have access to the bottom yet). That way, they will feel at home in the top unit before you introduce them to the bottom one as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

We started with a 40G aquarium with stuff to climb as they girls had nothing at the store they came from. Honestly it took them awhile to learn to climb. They have mastered the art of climbing and are starting to jump really well now so I think they will love the room and adventures. They are all over the place in the aquarium. Esp Greta the Adventurer.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

They should love climbing on the bars then. I would advise taking out the ramps to the levels.. They can easily climb the walls to get where they want to go and it gives them more exercise than using the ramps (the ramps also take up lots of floor space).

If you are used to using litter, be warned, the pans in the DCN are very shallow, too shallow for litter. I had to replace mine with the stainless steel pans from Bass Equipment. They were expensive, but worth it IMO. If you try using fleece liners, use something absorbant below them to catch the urine and be prepared to change them often... I had to change mine every 3-4 days and that was with 3 rats in a DCN. I switched back to aspen in the Bass pans and have no smell issues now.


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

Beware that if you're having it shipped, some things may be bent. I found a hammer VERY useful when putting mine together. haha. Have another person there to help you for sure!

I use fleece as bedding in mine as the pans are very shallow. 
I have a lot of hammocks, perches, hideys, I have a bird rope that they use as a tight rope, plastic cat toys. 
Here's what my double critter nation currently looks like, it's a great cage choice!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes! Hammer is the way to go.
It WAS pretty funny watching my sister basically climbing on it, trying to fit the pieces in.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh my GOSH. I love the little tree branches in the door, do they use it a lot? I may have to steal your idea. >


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> Oh my GOSH. I love the little tree branches in the door, do they use it a lot? I may have to steal your idea. >


They use it CONSTANTLY! they love climbing on those vs. using the ramps! They have quite a fun time with it! They also use them as chews.

This is where I got them, they come with hardware on them and everything!
http://www.whimsys-menagerie.com/sticksandstones.htm


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

jensenee said:


> They use it CONSTANTLY! they love climbing on those vs. using the ramps! They have quite a fun time with it! They also use them as chews.
> 
> This is where I got them, they come with hardware on them and everything!
> http://www.whimsys-menagerie.com/sticksandstones.htm


OH my GOSH! Thank you! You're awesome.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

jensenee said:


> They use it CONSTANTLY! they love climbing on those vs. using the ramps! They have quite a fun time with it! They also use them as chews.
> 
> This is where I got them, they come with hardware on them and everything!
> http://www.whimsys-menagerie.com/sticksandstones.htm


Did you get the Thick sticks (AKA "whirls") ? Haha


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> Did you get the Thick sticks (AKA "whirls") ? Haha


I actually just got the regular size ones and they were plenty big! They look small in that picture, but they aren't.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow Thank you so much for all the info? Would puppy potty pads br good to use under the fleece?


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

I would think puppy pads would work! A lot of people use newspaper. I personally don't put anything underneath but it have to switch liners out every 3 days. If you try the puppy pads let me know how they work!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

That cage looks amazing
My two adorable boys are in a single and they have a hamok a bin with paper towel so they can go under it and tons of hiding places


----------

